# Need Help with my turntable.



## MOZfreek (Oct 1, 2010)

ok please understand that Im out of my element here so bare with me. I own an A/V receiver, Onkyo tx-sr605, it doesn't have a phono input, my turntable is a modest one..nothing fancy it's a Sony PS-LX250H. Doing a search on the turntable, descriptions say it does have a pre amp built in, when i hooked it up to my receiver, i hooked it up in the "Tape" RCA input, it sounded awfuly low...I had to turn my receiver ALL the way up to hear it...obviously i turned it off and I think I need a pre amp aside from the one built in right?...but here's where iam out of my element, or do I even need a pre amp, can someone help me, all i want to do is listen to my old records on Setreo mode on my receiver. I did a quick search on ebay for a pre amp, but i was overwehlmed at how many they had i'm lost....which of these two would help my situation...: (from ebay ) item number: 390241414393 or item num: 270637025160. Thanks in advance!:T


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Yes, you need a phono preamp to connect the turntable to your receiver. Of the two this would be my choice:

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...14393&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## MOZfreek (Oct 1, 2010)

thanks for the quick response!....how much louder will this make my vinyl sound? I have a big house and usually i put music while Im doing stuff in another room...will this preamp make my records say...sound as if i was playing a cd?


----------



## highfigh (Nov 19, 2008)

MOZfreek said:


> thanks for the quick response!....how much louder will this make my vinyl sound? I have a big house and usually i put music while Im doing stuff in another room...will this preamp make my records say...sound as if i was playing a cd?


It depends on the output from the cartridge and preamp but it will not only make it louder, it will restore the bass that's removed in the mastering process. The needle tends to lose contact with the groove when the bass is too strong, so the RIAA decided on a standard equalization curve for recording to vinyl. The phono preamp has the inverse curve (hopefully) and the sound should be very similar to what was originally on the tape (as much as it can be). It's not uncommon for the total output to be lower than the "standard" output from CD/DVD/Cable or satellite receivers, etc. One thing that can happen when playing vinyl really loud is that some turntables are prone to feedback and this needs to be eliminated. If it occurs, you have limited choices when it comes to getting rid of it. If you set the input to whatever the turntable is plugged into and you have headphones, put them on with the speakers turned off, turn the volume up (not too high) and tap on the turntable's base. If you hear anything, the vibration is being transmitted directly to the tonearm. If you set the stylus on a record, repeat this and listen to how long the sound continues. It should be well-damped and the duration shouldn't be long. If it is long, like a gong, it's not going to make you happy.


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm not sure of your budget but according to your TT it probably isn't much. From what I've read on other forums these 2 budget moving magnet phono preamp are about as good as you can get for very little money. I hope this helps.

Audio-Technica AT-PEQ3 at $99
Rolls VP29 by Bellari at $55

Both can be had on line by doing a search, but here is a start.
http://www10.shopping.com/Rolls-Vp29-Phono-Preamp/products?IVD=1
http://www.amazon.com/Audio-Technica-AT-PEQ3-Phono-preamplifier/dp/B001649QY0


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Get the Audio-Technica AT-PEQ3. It can be found for $44.

http://www.lpgear.com/Merchant2/mer...Code=LG&Product_Code=ATPEQ3&Category_Code=C2D

http://www.needledoctor.com/Needle-...800-229-0644-Audio-Technica-PEQ3-Phono-Preamp


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

That is a great price on the AT. At that price that is the one I'd buy. It probably has an accurate RIAA curve coming from a cartridge manufacturer. Needle Doc is a good internet retailer too.


----------



## class a (Oct 22, 2010)

The AT cart is okay. But sound wise it tends to run a little on the bright side. A couple of suggestions the Shure 97/xe around $99. But if you really want to kick it up a notch the Ortofon 2m Blue. I recently put this on my 28yr. old Linn Sondek LP12 and wow. This cart was born to boogie. Great detail and nice soundstage. My Aerial 6's never sounded this good. SQ wise it kills my Mac MVP 851 CD player.:sn:


----------

